# C7A2



## rocketfish (3 Apr 2013)

Hey i'm looking to buy a firearm as close to the c7a2 can anyhelp help me out?


----------



## MikeL (3 Apr 2013)

Visit Canadian Gun Nutz,  I'm sure they have a thread regarding as I've seen a few posters make their own civvie C7s and C8s.

Curious,  why do you want a make yourself a rifle that closely resembles a C7A2?  Shouldn't be hard anyways(except for the C79 and Triad),  lots of AR parts available from Canadian retailers.  


Some of the parts you may be able to find in buy/sell section on CGN,  and ebay. 

Plus there is 
http://www.wolverinesupplies.com/


----------



## brihard (3 Apr 2013)

rocketfish said:
			
		

> Hey i'm looking to buy a firearm as close to the c7a2 can anyhelp help me out?



You can legally own an AR-15 if you have a restricted possession and acquisition license. An AR-15 with a 20" barrel, full length gas system, and 4 position retracting stock will closely mimic the major features of the C7A2. You can buy Elcan sights, but expect to pay quite a lot. Most of the rest - ambidextrous mag release, extended cocking handle, folding CADEX foregrip, triad rail mount etc are also available, though I don't know why one would choose to buy any of the specific ones we have issued and mounted.


----------



## rocketfish (3 Apr 2013)

Just want to be able to do more shooting and to be honest this will be my first purchase so wasn't sure if I could get anything close to it and started looking around when I came across these forums and figured who would know better. 

-thank for the help


----------



## ballz (3 Apr 2013)

My AR-15 is almost identical to the C7A2 (minus the optic. I just went with the iron sites for now). I got it from Arms East in St. John's, NL... they were very good to order from. They basically took two stock Stag Arms models and put them together to make the rifle I wanted and it really didn't cost me any extra to basically get a customized Stag Arms rifle.  They're worth giving a call http://www.armseast.com


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Apr 2013)

ballz said:
			
		

> My AR-15 is almost identical to the C7A2 (minus the optic. I just went with the iron sites for now). I got it from Arms East in St. John's, NL... they were very good to order from. They basically took two stock Stag Arms models and put them together to make the rifle I wanted and it really didn't cost me any extra to basically get a customized Stag Arms rifle.  They're worth giving a call http://www.armseast.com



How much are you selling it for?


----------



## rocketfish (3 Apr 2013)

How much did it cost all together?


----------



## brihard (3 Apr 2013)

rocketfish said:
			
		

> Just want to be able to do more shooting and to be honest this will be my first purchase so wasn't sure if I could get anything close to it and started looking around when I came across these forums and figured who would know better.
> 
> -thank for the help



If this is your first purchase, let me post a question to you:

Is your *marksmanship* already at the point where you will be best served by refining yourself using a rifle that mimics as closely as possible your service weapon? Or would you be better served by purchasing a less expensive firearm and spending more money on rounds downrange?

Just trying to get a feel for what you're looking for out of this. Mimicking a C7A2 will not be a cheap proposition.


----------



## ballz (3 Apr 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> How much are you selling it for?



Haha nice try.. not for sale.



			
				rocketfish said:
			
		

> How much did it cost all together?



~$1700



			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> If this is your first purchase, let me post a question to you:
> 
> Is your *marksmanship* already at the point where you will be best served by refining yourself using a rifle that mimics as closely as possible your service weapon? Or would you be better served by purchasing a less expensive firearm and spending more money on rounds downrange?
> 
> Just trying to get a feel for what you're looking for out of this. Mimicking a C7A2 will not be a cheap proposition.



I will echo what Brihard says. If you just want to put rounds down range and practice marksmanship, this is an unnecessarily expensive route to go. Not to mention the hassle WRT restricted weapons.


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Apr 2013)

There is value to having a rifle that closely mimics your service arm in that it will allow you to build identical muscle memory (both in position and in function/operation.)

Presuming you're willing to layout the ~$1500+- for an AR-15 that will mimic the external appearance of your issued A2, add the price of a C-79 optic (yes, they do exist in the civilian market place.  I have one, WITH RECEIPT! and they can be found for between $5-800 usually...sometimes more if they're new.)

Then you have the price of magazines, ammo, storage/transport boxes/cases, trigger locks, cleaning kits, etc, etc etc.

All said and done, before you've pulled the trigger on your rifle, you're into it for the better part of $2500-ish.  (If note more.)

Still worth it?

5.56mm ammo is spendy nowadays....cheapest I've seen lately is IVO $0.40/rd, but good quality stuff will run your $0.50 a shot or more.

Worth it now?

Add a .22 conversion kit to make it cheaper to shoot....with a reduction in accuracy potential unless you get a dedicated upper ($250 for the kit, or $600 for the upper, but .22 ammo is $25 a brick of 500 now....pays for itself quite quickly!)

So....you could be up to $3,000 for the gear by the time you're all tricked out and ready to go.

My AR collection is worth the better part of $8,000 between multiple guns, plus spare parts, the belt-fed upper, etc.  Not including optics.

If you live on-base, there's a whole realm of paperwork/storage issues that you do not want to even think about....

All that said, there's a Crossman .177 pellet gun version of the "M-4" carbine that usually goes for around $100....which you can use at home, practice your positions with your gear on, and gain the benefit of marksmanship practice without the huge overhead/layout that guys like me are into.

http://www.crosman.com/airguns/rifles/pump/M4-177

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/5/SportsRec/Airguns/AirRifles/PRD~0755466P/Crossman+M417%2C+BB+and+Pellet+Rifle.jsp?locale=en

The crossman has the fit/form, but completely different function, so the muscle memory will be different and may cause training scars.

NS


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Apr 2013)

Of note, this is one of my AR's....prior to the quick spray-bomb paintjob that turned the furniture a nice OD Green.

I was testing out the Specter DR optic I picked up in this case, using the .22 dedicated upper I built (yes, built...lathes are fun/handy.)


----------



## Mr.Neville (6 Apr 2013)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> using the .22 dedicated upper I built (yes, built...lathes are fun/handy.)



Wow, that's a really cool build, where did you learn how to do lathe work like that? How long did it take you? Did you make the blueprint yourself or did you find it somewhere? Sorry I can't be of any help Rocketfish, I only have my non-restricted PAL


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Apr 2013)

I started my apprentice machinist course before signing on the line, so I had a bit of an intro to metal work and had always wanted to get back at it.  

Turning the barrel and threading the muzzle was relatively easy.  Ish.  Some specialized tooling required (chamber reamer) but other than that, relatively straight-forward.

NS


----------



## Jester_TG (13 Apr 2013)

If it's your first firearm, i would just head over to canadian gun nutz and look for a used Norinco AR. See how you like it, put your goodies on it, and shoot.

if you want to move up in quality, then you can keep your farkles and goodies and put them on your new one and sell the norinco.


----------



## uzi (2 Aug 2013)

Easy to find 14.5 or 16 inch barrel AR, but 20 I don't see too many.


----------

